# Who does decent insurance.



## jonnysideways (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Guys. Thinking of becoming a R33 GTR owner after 6 e36 M3's but struggling with insurance quotes.

I'm 33 with 10 Years no claims and getting quotes og £1100 - £1300 which is a joke.

Ive had group 20 cars for 6 years and never paind more than £1050. can anyone advise where i can get ins from.

Only do 6K a year.

Thanks Guys


----------

